
Deepest X-ray Image Ever Reveals Black Hole Treasure Trove - devinp
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/8899.html
======
mutagen
The post
([http://chandra.harvard.edu/photo/2017/cdfs/](http://chandra.harvard.edu/photo/2017/cdfs/))
on the Chandra site has some additional information, including links to a
couple of papers:

The deepest X-ray view of high-redshift galaxies: constraints on low-rate
black-hole accretion
([https://arxiv.org/pdf/1608.02614v1.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1608.02614v1.pdf))

and THE CHANDRA DEEP FIELD-SOUTH SURVEY: 7 MS SOURCE CATALOGS
([https://arxiv.org/pdf/1611.03501v2.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1611.03501v2.pdf))
which has some nice images overlaying X-ray sources on images closer to visual
wavelengths.

------
koverstreet
So, supporting evidence for quasi-stars. Cool!

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quasi-
star](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quasi-star)

------
ohyoutravel
Out of curiosity: Can anyone explain to me what the behind the scenes process
is with this data? This image came from NASA’s Chandra X-ray Observatory and
took about 11.5 weeks of observation to collect. Once that 11.5 weeks is up,
what do the scientists actually do with it to "process" it or draw
conclusions? Is it widely disseminated and people across the world work on it,
or is it mostly of interest to the team that started the observation?

~~~
simplicio
Usually the PI that submitted the observation proposal gets the data for their
own use for a number of months, after which time its released on the publicly
accessible Chandra data archive.

~~~
greglindahl
... which has long the rule for all US-federal-government funded astronomy
instruments; generally the raw data goes public after 12 months. It's
extremely useful if you're looking at something and it was observed years ago
for a different purpose.

------
latchkey
For some reason, 7 million seconds sounds a lot better than eleven and a half
weeks when talking about black holes and deep space observations.

~~~
cardiffspaceman
If you wanted to strip away local Earth culture baggage, you would want to
avoid using minutes, hours, days, weeks, months and years, as these relate to
Earth's movements. But I am not a working astronomer so I don't know if that's
the motive.

------
Wernstrom
Uh, which ones are the black holes? The red ones?

